# question about installation



## amd64 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi all,

on the bootonly disc when selecting to config the network cards by dhcp, i have tried selecting all the cards and every time after it says scanning for dhcp servers it comes up with no info in the boxes , is it surposed to fill the boxes in or have i got to input the info manualy

thanks


----------



## ale (Jan 16, 2009)

As far as I can remember it should report the ip of the nameserver and the ip+netmask assigned. You should fill the remaining parts as hostname etc.


----------



## amd64 (Jan 17, 2009)

right ok , i guess theres something wrong with mine has there is no info at all appears in the boxes


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the same prob with the bootonly disk (7.1). It doesn't come back with the IP settings after scanning for DHCP servers (which are present). Trying an FTP install with a bootonly disk is a PITA as well. Even when detecting a nameserver, it takes very long to resolve an FTP mirror, and more often than not, selecting an FTP mirror drops me back into the mirror selection, as if no mirrors are available - no error msg in any console though.


----------

